# 16 de Julio en Lima



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

_Vamos a la Fiesta del Carmen negrita,
vamos que se acaba ya la procesión.
Vamos a bañarnos en agua bendita,
haber si podemos lograr el perdón._​
Desde tiempos coloniales, se celebra en Lima la fiesta del Carmen, una fiesta con mucho sabor y tradición.
Este año, como siempre, el 16 de julio salio de su santuario en Barrios Altos rumbo a la Plaza Mayor, en hombros de la Cofradia del Santuario de la Virgen del Carmen, las imagenes, aqui:

1. Le di el encuentro a la procesion justo cuando llego a la Iglesia de Santa Ana, donde se realizo una ceremonia interesante: El encuentro de la virgen con su madre, titular de ese templo. Pero me dio miedito y no tome fotos a eso, asi que la primera de este thread es una de la procesion avanzando por el Jiron Huallaga rumbo al Mercado central.








2. Parada de las andas en el Jiron Huallaga:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

3. Llegando al Mercado Central:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

4. Parada de las Andas ad portas del mercado:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

5. En el Mercado Central :








*Click aqui para ampliar*

6. Sahumadoras:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

7. Parada de las Andas en el Mercado central... aqui cambio la cuadrilla y le pusieron unos conos enormes!!!:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

8. El cortejo avanza por el costado del mercado:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

9. Seguia su paso por el Jiron Huallaga y los homenajes de los Comerciantes eran constantes:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

10. Parada antes de cruzar la avenida Abancay e ingresar al damero de Pizarro, dejando los Barrios Altos:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

11. La Virgen ingresa al Damero de Pizarro recibida por la Cuadrilla 9:








12. Avanza la Virgen por el Damero:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

13. Hermanos (cofrades) del segundo sector de la cuadrilla esperan a la Virgen conversando:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

14. La hermandad de la Virgen del Carmen se fundo en 1647, constituyendose posteriormente como Cofradia del Santuario de la Virgen del Carmen el 16 de Julio de 1917. (creo jijijijiji)








*Click aqui para ampliar*

15. La procesion continua su rumbo:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

16. Y continua...








*Click aqui para ampliar*

17. De perfil, y de muy cerca, asi se puede apreciar toda la fina plateria de sus andas:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

18. La Banda Municipal de Chorrillos entonaba las marchas procesionales:








Click aqui para ampliar

19. Continua su rumbo a la Plaza Mayor:








Click aqui para ampliar

20. Y me despedi de ella porque tenia que ir a la universidad a recoger mis notas _._.... yo queria ver cuando llegaba al Palacio de gobierno y era recibida con todos los honores.. pero bueh...








*Click aqui para ampliar*

21. Pero esas no son las ultimas fotos , aqui una de la Virgen, bella, bella!:








Ahora....

Escenas en la Procesion:

22. Un par de señoras barrioaltinas preparan este homenaje:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

23. Las Sahumadoras:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

24. Estandartes... mientras avanzaba el oficial, un vendedor se cruza con otro informal ... :








*Click aqui para ampliar*

25. Y finalmente, esta linda nenita, que mientras su mama rezaba, ella miraba a todas partes... hasta que se quedo mirando fijamente me camara y le tome esta fotito:








Bueno, y esas fueron todas ... estuvo linda la procesion, bastante menos ceremoniosa de lo que crei, es un tanto mas cercana a la gente esta virgencita.
Siempre pasaba el 16 en Ica, pero como tenia que recoger mis notas, me quede XD, pero bueh, me permitio conocer esta linda tradicion limeña.

Espero y les guste el thread.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ohh! Qué pajas las fotos!! Yo nunca he visto la procesión en Lima, pero este año vi por primera vez la procesión en El Callao ! 

Allá la Virgen sale de la iglesia de Carmen de la Legua y se queda en la Matriz de El Callao (que por cierto tiene por ahora una iluminación bravaza!!!) y buee! acompañé algunas cuadras por ahí. Acá lo curioso es que la Virgen se queda en la Matriz por unos meses, hasta octubre si no me equivoco. Y hubiese tomado fotos pero andaba por el barrio de los Nole :lol: y me daba un toque de miedo sacar la cámara.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos! Qué bonita la procesión


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buen fotógrafo eres Imanol¡¡¡¡¡ me encantaron todas las fotos.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

libidito said:


> Que buen fotógrafo eres Imanol¡¡¡¡¡ me encantaron todas las fotos.


Opino lo mismo, maestro jajja


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Imanol te han salido lindas las fotos de la procesión. Me encantó tu thread. Yo vi un poco en los noticieros de la televisión. Me olvidé saludar a mi amiga Carmen ese día.*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Alucinante, Manuel. Tus fotos siempre están tan llenas de sentimiento. Muy buen thread.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos Imanol, captaste lo mejor de la procesión y de sus protagonistas, sus fieles.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Imanol que lindas fotos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que buena la calidad de las fotos Imanol, muy artísticas. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lindísimas las fotos, Manuel, como siempre. Me gustó sobre todo el close-up de la Virgen, y la toma que le hiciste a las sahumadoras y a la niñita, tan preciosa con su hábito...

¡Gracias y saludossss!!! :cheers:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios :happy:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola :colgate: , recièn puedo ver tu thread, muuuy bakanes las fotos Imanol, en el Callao tambien sale en procesiòn la Virgen del Carmen, como bien lo dijo Markos, recuerdo que habìan levantado un estrado, mas nosabìa que se queda unos cuantos meses en La Matriz ... y buehh pa la prox no seas miedoso y tòmale fotos a toda la procesiòn completa ...XD .... Meeentira. 

Gracias x las fotos :colgate:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias Inkandrew


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Excelente Thread, buenísimas las fotos, excelente la procesión de la virgen del Carmen ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Interesantes imágenes. Gracias por ellas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy pero muy bellas fotos!!!!!


----------



## Peruamas (Jul 20, 2008)

Muy buenas las fotos, el enfoque el encuadre me gustaron especialmente aquellas donde captas el humo.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

tienes un arte en tu lente y en tus manos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Primera vez que veo imágenes de esa procesión. Como siempre Imanol luciéndose.
Esa fecha siempre la recuerdo: mi mamá debe su nombre, precisamente, a la Virgen del Carmen.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chéveres las fotos. Yo ni enterado de la procesión de la Virgen del Carmen, jojojo...


----------

